# Run free, Ebony



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

Ebony lost her fight for life at the vets this afternoon. The lump in her tummy was growing the vet said and he xrayed her and found three lumps in her chest. He agreed with me that letting Ebony go without fully regaining consciousness was the kindest thing for her


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Letting them go is often the kindest thing to do, but it never gets easier.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Ebony you were loved and will always be remembered. I figure when the vet says it is time, it must really be time, because they usually try to treat the animals. It sounds like that was an act of love for Ebony.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no.  I am so very sorry about Ebony. 

I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that you gave her the opportunity to experience love and happiness that she hadn't experienced before. She knows how much you loved her and appreciates how sensitive you always were to her skittishness. 

Sending hugs and much sympathy to you and to Tigger.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sending you hugs. I always loved your pictures of both kitties. I'm so happy that Ebony had a loving family with you and Tigger.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sympathy to you. Yes, when the *vet* says it's time, best to let go. Now there is no more pain or suffering, no more vet visits and medical interventions. Just over the Bridge and free. 

Hard times for you of course.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

"Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened."

But tears must come and that's ok too. Please know we all feel for you during this tough time. How they sneak into our hearts! And take a piece with them over the Rainbow Bridge. Dizzy is there and playing with Eb, plotting, waiting...for us.:heart


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

I am so sorry. XOXO to you and Ebony's beautiful spirit. She was well known on this forum and I will certainly remember her as well. What a wonderful girl. We are all here to support you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry EbonyTigger
Hugs...


----------

